# I am lost without you macy



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no!!! How shocking and tragic. I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know you'll always get lots of support here... feel free to vent, cry, share stories. Big hugs to you.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is terrible! I am sooo sorry. Words cannot describe such a loss. Remember the good times, and just take it one day at a time. I still tear up when I think of my rainbow bridge babies, and they have been gone over 4 years.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through but I know it must be devastating. Hang in there.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......I'm so sorry about Macy!!! I can't imagine how you must be feeling. This is the right place to vent and to share your feelings!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Macy. You will find lots of us here have been through and know full well the incredible pain of loosing a beloved pet. Please make yourself at home here on GRF.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, especially so unexpectedly.

We are here for you. Most of us have gone through losses ourselves, so we know exactly what you are feeling. You are probably still in shock.

I have also read multiple times that sometimes a loss of a pet, can be worst than the loss of a family member. We are here for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Macy was way too young. Please when you feel up to it tell us about your beautiful girl and we would love to see pictures. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss .. it was too young.

Macy - play hard and run softly at the Bridge


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Run free sweet Macy you were way too young to leave. I'm so sorry for your loss. When your ready we would love to see pictures and here about the good times.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah sh*t, how awful for you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the sudden loss of Macy you have come to the right site for help and support i don't know what i would have done without the people on this site when i lost my Sadie.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh that is so sad. I really feel for you as, like many here, I know the upset of losing a beloved golden. No words can ease your pain right now, I wish they couild, but just know I am thinking of you too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We understand here on this board, most of us have experienced the loss. Let us be your sounding board, it does help to talk to people who know what you are going through and how very real the grief is.

I am so sorry you lost her so suddenly, I know the shock is hard to handle.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  You will find a lot of people here who know what you are going through - and will offer lots of support ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Annie08 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for loss. I lost my Hunter at 7 1/2 this past June very unexpectedly also. I still miss him everyday and tear up whenever I think about him. He was my heart-dog and although we have since gotten another puppy I don't know if I'll ever love another dog as much as I loved my Hunter. He was as special as they come. 

Know that your grief is real. You just lost a member of your family and it will take a lot of time, although I don't know if we ever really get over losing our special friends. 

I hope Hunter can make Macy feel welcome at the bridge.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. We would love to see pics of beautiful Macy in time. Play hard , sleep soft sweet Macy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Macy. 
Its a tremendous shock you have experienced losing her so suddenly and I hope and pray that those in your life can understand that and support you through this. You are most certainly allowed to grieve the loss of your beloved Macy and please ignore those who can't or won't understand or allow you your feelings. 
Many of us here, myself included, have lost a beloved pet child and are available to you whenever you need to talk, vent, cry, etc.. Sending you, those who loved Macy and your second Golden much strength during this difficult time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Macy. Sudden losses so terrible and give you no answers to your pain. You lost her way too young for an unknown reason. Try to cherish the happy memories and know that she loved you. Grieve, cry, scream (into a pillow) anything that will help to relieve the pain. When you feel up to it, please share her pictures and story here. We all have been in your shoes losing a loved one and know what you are going thru. 

Run Free Sweet Macy, you are loved and missed


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The ache you have in your soul has been shared with all of us who have lost our heart dogs. But you ache so much because you loved even more. Macy basked in the warmth and joy of your love as much as you relished hers. Always know that you gave meaning and purpose to her life and celebrate the bond you shared. The Bridge is a special place and time stands still ~ she hasn't left. She just awaits the reunion when it is ordained to happen.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You've come to the right place. Most of us know what you are felling and understand your pain. Post some pictures of dear Macy when you can and I hope you continue to visit the forum.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

A very little consolation can be found in the fact that this happened so suddenly, but very very little. At least Macy did not suffer some prolonged illness. But for you the sudden shock makes this all seem so unreal. How can everything be fine in the morning and by the end of the day your world is upside down. How does this happen? This is so unfair! The loneliness and loss are immense and so overwhelming. At the end of my journey through grief was the bittersweet lesson... make the most of the moments that you have. 

We understand that you loved and miss Macy. But in her memory, look around and be aware of all the other things in life that you also cherish and don't allow those moments slip away... for all of life is fragile.

I think the the early stages of grief follow one after another very rapidly. The period of mourning and the intensity varies greatly from person to person... but it does get better. There will be bad days, days that are not quite as bad, and eventually good days. Over time the bad days will be spaced further apart and outnumbered by the good days. Somedays, like Macy's birthday and January 16th may always have their bad moments.... but over time... in your own time... it will get easier. 

Talking about Macy may help you. Posting photos, sharing stories, and telling us just how wonderful she was and how very special she was to you will not only help you express your loss... but our reaching out to you, telling you that we understand, and how very sorry we are to hear of your loss, and often shedding a few tears over your loss and the memories of those we have personally experienced.... all these thing help our own scars heal too.

All that said... I am so sorry for your loss. You and Macy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How awful for you.  I know when I lost Carmella I cried for weeks and was really unhappy for a long time. As the months progressed, the ache lessened. It's so hard for you now, and you need to grieve for as long as you need to grieve, but eventually it will not hurt so much anymore.

Again, I'm sorry. This was so sudden and so sad.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Macy, too young to go to the bridge, your one consolation (and it won't feel like that for some time) is that she didn't suffer. Stick around, as others have said, sadly so many of us have lost our loved ones and really do understand the pain and hurt that you are feeling.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Macy


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about Macy, many of us on this forum have been in your shoes, and it is not easy.
Time and faith will help, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*I know that feeling*

I am very sorry for your loss-our 71/2 year old beautiful blonde Bailey also passed away suddenly on Saturday afternoon. We were at the beach (his favorite place) having a great time when he just laid down and was gone. No sign of anything wrong-just romping one minute-gone the next.

What is really weird is that last year-same saturday of MLK weekend-we lost his older bro (just 8) to hem.sarcoma after 6 weeks of waiting. I guess they wanted to be back together...they were quite the pair! Poor Buddy our 9 mo puppy is so confused-he is clinging to us like he never did before.

They bring so much joy but the loss is incredible-we are heartbroken!

Gerrianne


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

As hard it is right now, it will get better. Sending thoughts and prayers of comfort your way. So, so, sorry....


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry about your Loss..........................


----------



## jal239 (Jan 19, 2010)

Macy is the one on the right. She looks like such a puppy. Thanks so much for all of the words of encouragement and ear. I really needed it. It really does make a difference when you know there are those you can talk to. I still lose it when I come home from work, but I guess whth time things will get better. I miss her smell and soft ears and how happy she always was. I miss you Macy and will never forget you!!! If I could have one wish in the world it would be to have you back in my life!!!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

so sorry to hear about your unexpected loss of Macy. It is so hard not to have the lovebugs around the house wagging their tail and by your side. The whole in your heart does get smaller but it is just hard. You miss them so! I am finding comfort in talking to others on this site and seeing their dogs! We lost our 14 1/2 year old Madison the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Macy. She would want you, I'm sure, to remember all the happy things, and hope you can smile about them. Hug your baby when your feeling down. IT does get better.

I'm sure your other golden is missing her as well, make sure to give lots of hugs as you both have a common grief.

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your beautiful girl Macy. She was so pretty. We lost our Lab mix Riley 1/12/10 in one day, morning she was fine...by 145 AM we had to put her to sleep. They are not sure what happened to her..;think maybe a blood clot went to her brain. I do know the pain and the empty feeling you are experiencing...I feel that same loss. Its so hard.
I am so very sorry. RIP Macy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Macy*

I am so very sorry about Macy-we all share your pain.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Macy so suddenly. Like others have said, there are many of us here who know the pain you are going through. I don't know what I would have done without the support of the members of this forum, everyone was wonderful and gave me many words of comfort that helped carry me through those first days and weeks. The grief does lessen in time and eventually you will be able to smile again at all the wonderful memories you have of her. Big hugs coming to you tonight.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a pretty girl, your Macy.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I know how your heart is hurting. Take comfort in knowing what a wonderful life you had together. It sounds like you were both lucky to have had each other. They teach us so much, don't they? Macy will always remain in your heart. May you find peace and comfort.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry you've lost your dear Macy. This is definitely a good place to come when you need to talk about your baby. Hugs!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry about the very sudden and tragic loss of Macy, she was a beautiful girl,
you have come to the right place for support and a place to share your many happy memories when you feel up to it.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Macy. I lost my heart dog Montana @ 8 years old on Sunday 1-17-10, very suddenly, like in 10 hours. I understand and totally know what you mean and are going through. Maybe we can help each other through this. My coworkers couldn't understand why I took off work for a couple days to grieve. Some people just never had the chance to feel the love from a animal like most of us have. You are in my thoughts and I hope Macy and Montana found each other and are watching over us.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost everyone here has lost a beloved dog at some point and understands exactly how you feel. These are not "things", not "property", not "pets" to us, they are family, loved with our entire heart. And our hearts break at the loss. 

We lost our first golden at 5 yrs. 2 months to heart attack Aug. '99 Lost my next at 4 yes. 2 months to reaction to the 6 month heartworm prevention, ProHeart6. Oct. 20032007, to heart attack at 12 yrs. 3 months, my next May 2008 to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months. All still live in heart, I miss each of them. I am so sorry for you loss.both way to youn. Lost my 3rd May


----------

